# 2003 Altima will not start



## Altima2003owner (Aug 27, 2006)

This morning we got in our 2003 Altima to go somewhere and it would not start. We have had the car for about a year and a half, and it has never given us any problem at all up to this point. 

When the key is turned, it sounds like the starter spins but the engine never engages. I am not sure that is what is happening, but it sounds that way. Since the car usually starts instantly I haven't ever heard what the starter sounds like.

I checked the battery with a meter and it reads 12.67 volts.

Any ideas what may be happening? Is there anything I can check before I call a Nissan dealer?

Thanks.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

did you or your kid or someone stick the wrong key in the ignition and turned it ???
if so.. you're immobilizer however you spell it took over .. it has to be reprogrammed .. the dealer does it..

sometimes the battery will read the correct voltage but it may not be enough to crank up the car... so try jump starting it.. 

are the coil packs loose ? 

try all of these does your key still have the chip in it ?

did you soak it?

could be a number of things.. but those are the ones that i can come up with ..
if not you should bring it in .. just to make sure it's not something major


----------



## Altima2003owner (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but it turns out it was a simple solution for once.

I called a Nissan dealer this morning. His first thought was that the engine was flooded. It turns out he was correct.

He had me remove the fuel injector fuse and crank the engine for 15 seconds with the accelerator floored; wait 15 seconds then repeat.

After that he had me put the fuse back in, press the accelerator slightly and start cranking.

The first time it didn't work, but I could tell it was getting close. He said to let it sit for 30 minutes or so so the starter could cool, then try it again. When I tried again it fired right up.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yay..!!.. good news


----------

